# Milwaukee Heated Jacket



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Zipper crapped out after a year. It's a good thing these guys don't make Sawzalls. Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

A year here also, no problems, great jacket. Buying the high vis hooded jacket too.

I'd put it through warranty if it were right at one year, should be covered unless they found out the owner monkey ****ed the zipper when it was a simple snag.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I love mine, and have no issues. 

Though its the newer one with hand warmers


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Go to a tailor or seamstress and get a new zip. If you wax your metal zipper it will last alot longer.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Love mine too. Liking the tools as well.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

At the big orange box store, and they had an m12 kit for 175. Impact, hammer drill, and either multi tool or right angle drill with battery and charger.

Got to se how much ive spent on tools this year and see if im close enough to the $1000 mark before year end for my tax write off, I think a jacket is my near future.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the impact for generator repair and most anything else that doesn't require major power. If I'm doing something where the impact is too noisy, I use the m12 drill. For the bigger stuff, I get out the 18v,soon to be replaced by the fuel line hammer drill/impact combo.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

One guy at work decided to buy the heated boots for work, then discovered they aren't allowed on site as they are not approved in a hazardous area.. Laughed real hard at him!!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Have the Jacket. Used it a couple of times over the last month. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. When it does it's awesome. I'll be taking it to the local warranty shop to have it fixed/replaced. 

What happens is it will be fine for a while then it's off. I check the battery level and get nothing. I can put a fully charged battery and still get nothing. No lights, no heat, nothing.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> One guy at work decided to buy the heated boots for work, then discovered they aren't allowed on site as they are not approved in a hazardous area.. Laughed real hard at him!!


I hope one of the boots landed in your nutsack.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> I hope one of the boots landed in your nutsack.


I thought it very funny, since he is one of those know it all guys... And to not even ask an electrician was even funnier!! Just buy the right gear, and don't piss away good money on batteries...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chewy said:


> Go to a tailor or seamstress and get a new zip. If you wax your metal zipper it will last alot longer.


what kind of wax do you use?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Have the Jacket. Used it a couple of times over the last month. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. When it does it's awesome. I'll be taking it to the local warranty shop to have it fixed/replaced.
> 
> What happens is it will be fine for a while then it's off. I check the battery level and get nothing. I can put a fully charged battery and still get nothing. No lights, no heat, nothing.


This is New England, not the arctic, man up and toss the girls jacket out. :whistling2:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQ said:


> This is New England, not the arctic, man up and toss the girls jacket out. :whistling2:


4 below here tonight.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

backstay said:


> 4 below here tonight.


Scott and I are smart enough not to live there. :jester:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

backstay said:


> 4 below here tonight.


and here im pissed that its 51 out.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> This is New England, not the arctic, man up and toss the girls jacket out. :whistling2:


Says the guy that does service work in heated supermarkets! :whistling2:
It's also almost 2013 and I'm not a caveman, if there's technology to make things better I'm using it! I HATE the cold. If that means I wear a girls jacket so be it! :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Says the guy that does service work in heated supermarkets! :whistling2:


Get back to me after you spend your overnights in the frozen food cases changing fans, ballasts and fixtures. -10F. :laughing:






> If that means I wear a girls jacket so be it! :thumbup:


You will look stunning


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Scott and I are smart enough not to live there. :jester:


Forecast was wrong, it's -15 now.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You will look stunning


Id buggerise a dude wearing that.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Get back to me after you spend your overnights in the frozen food cases changing fans, ballasts and fixtures. -10F. :laughing:


Done it. At a fish plant .


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

chewy said:


> Id buggerise a dude wearing that.


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

dowmace said:


> I have no idea what that means.


 
I dont wanna know what that means.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

At least they won't have problems finding you in the fish plant with that coat. Say what you like. I love my heated coat. Warm is warm no matter how you get it.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Cabela's sells all sorts of heated clothing now.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

its all made by gebrings, which is top quality stuff. 

They have been making heated motorcycle gear for awhile


----------

